# smoked catfish dip recipe



## omahasmoker (Apr 5, 2010)

i have been working on a dip recipe for awhile and i might as well share it with the rest of you.

4 lbs catfish nuggets
2 8oz brick cream cheese
2 20oz container sour cream with chives
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1/2 cup tangy BBQ sauce

i put the catfish nuggets in the smoker at 180 degrees until the largest pieces are done then i take them out and dice them up into chunks about the size of a nickel.

take the cream cheese and put it into warm water for a few minutes to soften it. using a hand mixer, blend all the ingredients except for the shredded cheese together. the mixture will be slightly lumpy. then gently stir in your diced fish and shredded cheese. serve warm.

i have served this dip with great success at many fundraisers and corporate events. it works well for several reasons. because the catfish remains juicy, when you bite into it, you get a burst of flavor and liquid in your mouth. and farm raised catfish has no 'fishy' flavor. its light and clean and not oily on the palate.

i tried this with other kinds of fish and salmon has too fine a grain and does not remain juicy when smoked. this is not your normal chip dip experience. it is very chunky, there is a lot of fish in it. i have had to remind vegetarians that this is a chip dip and not a side dish to eat right off their plate. i make a lot of smoked meats and appetizers for charity events and whatnot and nothing gets the mileage for the buck like this stuff does.


----------



## mr bonejangles (Apr 5, 2010)

This sounds great, i need to give it a try


----------



## pepeskitty (Apr 5, 2010)

I have added this to my list of recipes to try. 

Thanks for sharing with us all.


----------

